# التمرد عند المراهقين والشباب وعلاجة



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

في مرحلة المراهقة، يتعرض الطفل لتغيرات هرمونية وجسدية كبيرة

ينتج عنها الكثير من تقلبات المزاج، وتذبذب الآراء والأحاسيس والانفعالات

فهو مشتت وحائر، يفتقر غالبا للثقة بالنفس

ويشـعر بالخوف والتردد، كما يتصف المراهق في هذه المرحلة بالتمرد وعصيان الأوامر

وهو يرفض الأوامر مدفوعا برغبته في اثبات ذاته

والخروج على العادات والتقاليد.

وفي المقابل؛ يمارس بعض الآباء الديكتاتورية في تعاملهم مع الأبناء

ولا يسـتوعبون خصوصية وحسـاسية المرحلة التي يمرون بها

وتقع على الآباء مسؤولية كبيرة فيجب أن يدركوا 

أن هذا التغيير في حياة المراهق يستلزم تغييرا في أسلوب التعامل معه

فالاستمرار في منعه من الكثير من التصرفات او الأفعال وإصدار الأوامر والنواهي 

وانتقاده في كثير من أموره الخاصة: كالدراسة

والعمل، والتصرفات، والإنفاق المالي، واللباس


وقصة الشعر

يدفع الابن المراهق إلى التمرد ورفض الانصياع لآراء الأهل وأوامرهم

ومما يعقد الأمور أكثر حدوث مواجهات حادة بين الآباء والأبناء

قد تؤدي إلى انعدام الاحترام بين الطرفين، او تشرد الأبناء، وبالتالي تفكك الأسرة.


ولتجنب مثل هذه المواجهات يجب التعامل مع المراهق بود

وعلى أساس من الصداقة، ومنحه مساحة من الحرية

واحترام عقله بتوضيح سـبب ما يطلب منه أن يفعله

وليس بفرضه فرضا، وتعزيز ثقته بنفسه من خلال إعطائه بعض المسؤوليات

وإشعاره بالأمان، وبأن الأهل هم المـلاذ الذي يمكن أن يلجأ إليه في أي وقت

بحيث يواجهون مشاكله ومعاناته بالتفهم والمساندة

وليس باللوم والتعنيف المستمرين.


ولتربية الطفل وتعريفه بحقوق الوالدين، وآداب التعامل بين أفراد الأسرة

دور كبير في الحد من مشكلة التمرد، والحد من أبعادها ونتائجها.


ولا يقل دور العلاقة بين الوالدين على سلوك المراهق

فالعلاقة القائمة على الاحترام المتبادل بين الأبوين لا بد أن تنعكس على سـلوك الطفل

أما العلاقة السـيئة بين الوالدين فلها عظيم الأثر في تعميق المشكلة وتفاقمها.

ولاهتمام الوالدين بالطفل، وإظهار الحب والاحترام للطفل منذ مراحل طفولته المبكرة

دور كبير في تحقيق التقارب

وإيجاد جسور التفاهم وحل مشكلات سن المراهقة

فإهمال الطفل والانشغال عنه يوسع الشقة بينه وبين الوالدين

ولن تصبح العلاقات متينة بين الأبوين والطفل بين ليلة وضحاها

ليلجأ المراهق إليهما عند مواجهته أي مشـكلة، ويستمع إلى النصح والإرشاد ويأخذ به.



أما المدرسة فلها دور كبير في خلق روح التمرد لدى المراهقين

فطريقة التعامل التي يتم فيها تجاوز طموح الطالب وشخصيته

وعدم احترام رأيه، قد تؤدي إلى عدم انسجامه مع هذا الواقع

فيلجأ إلى تحدي النظام المدرسي، وافتعال مشاكل هدفها التمرد والعصيان

لذلك يجب أن تأخذ المدرسـة دورا متفهما لطبيعة هذه المرحلة

التي يمر بها الطالب، والعمل على حل المشاكل

بحيث تدرك المدرسة أنها ليست طرفا في المشاكل يبحث عن الانتقام 

وفرض العقوبات، بل هي الموجه والمربي

والطرف الأكثر وعيا وقدرة على حل ومواجهة المشاكل واحتوائها 

بصبر وحرفية،وتقديم الحلول الواقعية والجذرية.


وأفضل الطرق لاحتواء الطلاب

هو إشغالهم بمشاريع تستهويهم، بحيث ينفسون عن طاقاتهم 

بوسائل مفيدة لمدرستهم ولأنفسهم، أما التذرع بعدم وجود الوقت للتخطيط

وتنظيم مثل هذه المشـاريع فهو ليس صحيحا، فالوقت الذي يضيع في

حل المشكلات وتبعاتها يستهلك وقتا وجهدا اكبر من التخطيط لمثل هذه البرامج.



وتلعب طبيعة التكوين النفسي والسلوكي للمراهق

ومستوى التعليم والثقافة لديه دورا هاما جدا في اتجاهات تمرده

فالمراهق يشعر بالقوة والغرور، ويحس بالرغبة بتكوين ذاته المستقلة 

والانفصال عن أسرته

وقد يأخذ هذا التمرد شكلا ايجابيا بحيث يوظف تمرده في تحقيق تغير ايجابي

أما التعسف والإهمال فقد يؤدي بالمراهق المتمرد إلى انحرافات سلوكية 

يصعب ضبطها والتحكم بها: كاللامبالاة وعدم احترام الآخرين والإساءة إليهم


وقد تتطور تلك الاتجاهات السلبية وتعبر عن نفسها بعدم احترام القوانين والنظام














,وبتركيز اكثر



التعامل مع العصيان الطبيعي للمراهقين : 

* عاملي المراهق كصديق بالغ. 

* تجنبي انتقاد المراهق في الموضوعات التي لا يمكن لأي من الطرفين فرض رأيه فيها. 

* دعي المراهق يتحمل المسئولية من جراء احتكاكه بقوانين وأنظمة المجتمع ( خارج المنزل ) والنتائج المترتبة عليها. 

* تأكدي من وضوح القواعد النظامية بالمنزل والنتائج المترتبة عليها. 

* إعقدي إجتماعات لأفراد الأسرة لمناقشة القواعد المعمول بها في المنزل. 

* إفسحي المجال أمام المراهق عندما يكون في حالة مزاجية سيئة. 

* لا تهملي نهي المراهق وتعنيفه عند التصرف بوقاحة. 

عيادات ميدي كير التخصصية









منقوووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم فعلا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا

شامل ومتكامل 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا جدا

موضوع مهم جدا ورائع


ربنا يباركك​

​*


----------

